# DVC Grand Floridian in the (Orlando) news



## simpsontruckdriver (May 27, 2013)

More on DVC Grand Floridian Timeshare from local (Orlando) news.

TS


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 28, 2013)

Wow.  I didn't know there were properties for the rich to own on Walt Disney World property.


----------



## bnoble (May 28, 2013)

Technically, they are not.  Golden Oak was de-annexed from RCID, primarily so that owners there cannot vote in District elections.   The only people who "live" within the District are Disney employees.


----------

